# Keyfob & phone key question



## Andrew_McDowell (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, so my wife and I use the car often and have profiles set up for each phone key. But we also have a key fob, mainly so we don't forget the old fashioned house keys. It would seem that the key fob trumps the phone as a key, so the car never changes to the correct profile. Is there any way round this?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Not sure what car you have, if 3/Y Use something else for house keys and card keys in billfold for backup


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Andrew_McDowell said:


> Hi, so my wife and I use the car often and have profiles set up for each phone key. But we also have a key fob, mainly so we don't forget the old fashioned house keys. It would seem that the key fob trumps the phone as a key, so the car never changes to the correct profile. Is there any way round this?


It's a real hit or miss with the right profiles with the phone as key in our model 3, and the key fobs in the model X. I'm just happy when it gets it right. And when it doesn't, I reach up and hit the right profile.


----------

